# visual voicemail



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anybody have and if they do could they share the visual voicemail app from the inc2 stock sense gb rom?


----------



## anguish (Aug 2, 2011)

I have not seen this, but would love to see it. Would be willing to donate for it too.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is VZW visual voicemail that much better than phone fusion?


----------



## anguish (Aug 2, 2011)

Better? Not necessarily... But, as I understand it, I don't need to rely on a third party server or anything to use it either. One of the apps I looked at wanted information I wasn't willing to give it...


----------

